# How tall will he be?



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy will be 10 months in a few days, and he seems really short to me still.. I guess I am compairing to the two full grown GR that were at our class, they were really tall.. I was just wondering when I could expect him to stop growing tall?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have noticed that some goldens are taller than others. My Bailey is a beast. He is by far the tallest golden I have ever seen when he stands next to other goldens. Bentley on the other hand is much shorter and doesn't seem like he will ever be as tall. I think most goldens tend to be on the shorter side anyway, and the taller goldens are a little more out of the ordinary:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the standard for male golden retrievers is 24" high at the shoulders. An inch taller or shorter still fits inside the acceptable standard for the show ring. The measuring point would be from where the neck and back meet ... from that point to the floor is the measurement.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one really tall golden as well... I would say that Murphy probably was at his height by 1 year and filled out by 1 1/2 year. At 10 months I bet yours will get a bit taller. Like the previous poster said goldens are not supposed to be too tall. I know Murphy is out of the 'standard' but since he is not a show dog I am not too worried about it!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Jake is a giant by Golden standards. I always joke that he wants to be a pony when he grows up. I saw his mom and dad at the breeders and they were both large Goldens, but I think he's passed both of them up. It probably depends on genetics - how big the parents are.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! That is good to know.. I think he is about 20" now, and that was just messuring on my leg with a ruler.. but I hope he gets a little taller, but either way I will love him  If I remember correctlly, his real Mom and Dad were taller than him, but I guess he is still a baby so I wont worry too much


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He can still grow an inch or 2 and will still put on weight up to the age of 2!.
He won't be a big dog but that's alright.He's gorgeous anyway!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first Golden Sam was a big boy. He finished growing in his first year and was 26" at the shoulder. Ike is smaller. He's just at 24" and has been this height since he was 11 months. He's 16 months now. I asked the Breeder when he thought Ike would be done gaining height, and they said he's probably done, but will add on muscle for another year.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sure he will get alittle taller, as far as weight goes I think they dont fully develop in muscle tone till around 3ish. Thats just what I have seen anyway.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff pretty much stopped growing at 9 months and that's what his Dad's breeder told me where most of her dogs stop. Ask the breeder - and if you can - ask on both sides as each line matures differently.

Griff started off growing like a weed - everyone thought he was going to be HUGE but now he's little - only about 65 lbs. at 18 months.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Both my boy's are 27 " at shoulder and there big boy's, Rusty looks like he's gonna be even bigger then Jack. Jack at 3 years just now looks like he's done growing. Rusty is 15 month and still going at it.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton is 23" tall at almost 9M. On Monday he weighed 68.8 lbs. I often wonder how big he will get too


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> Both my boy's are 27 " at shoulder and there big boy's, Rusty looks like he's gonna be even bigger then Jack. Jack at 3 years just now looks like he's done growing. Rusty is 15 month and still going at it.


27 inches??!My,they sure are tall!They're gorgeous.My boy is 15 months,around 23 inches..(58.5 centimeters).The eurapean standart is from 56 to 61 centimeters for males.That's 22-24 inches.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried measuring the wiggle-worm Flip last night. It appears he's about 21 inches at 8 1/2 months. I'm hoping he makes it to 22 inches so he'll be in standard.


----------

